# Crispy Chicken?



## heeru (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Experts,

Wondering what is a really good way to coat chicken to make it real crisp. I really enjoy eating Chili Chicken and always like it crisp before adding the various Chinese sauces.
I know tempura is excellent, but where I stay, its quite expensive (6 US$ for 50gms) and I am looking at alternative suggestions. 

Which is better, all purpose flower or cornflower for crispiness?
Will appreciate step-by-step instructions 

Thanks so much !
/ Heeru


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 10, 2010)

If your coating has too much moisture in it then it will never become really crispy.  I also finish my chicken in a 400°F oven to get that final crispness.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 10, 2010)

You can buterfly open a whole chicken, not too big. And fry covered in the pan under with some weight on the top. Fry both sides. Use the seasoning you like. You can make it as crispy as you want.


----------



## heeru (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe I did not frame this right.
I usually cut the chicken into very small pieces and then like to coat each and every piece before putting it in a fryer. 
#1. The issue here is, am not sure what is the best way to coat it to make it crispy. A few people recommend cornflour and the others all purpose flour. Which is better?
#2. What is a better way to do this, dip in in a bit of milk and then put in a bowl of flour and try it coat it (dont really like this because the flour becomes all sticky) uniformly OR make a mix of flour, salt, pepper, egg white etc and then coat it.

Waiting to hear back from the experts. Thanks !


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 11, 2010)

like chicken nuggets?
I would just season the chicken, dust with flour, then fry.  Unless you WANT a batter type coating...
What makes tempura batter expensive where you live? It's just egg, flour, water.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 11, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> What makes tempura batter expensive where you live? It's just egg, flour, water.


 
I'm guessing the OP is talking about the ready-made tempura mixes on the market.  I agree that considering they can't really be much more than flour with a dash of seasonings, those little boxes are comparatively expensive (although not as expensive here as in the OP's location apparently).


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 12, 2010)

heeru if your making chicken pieces and using chinese flavors fry in:

1 egg
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/2 cup club soda

batter should be thin like a crepe batter...


----------



## ItsMillerThyme (Jun 12, 2010)

You can coat chicken in Rice Krispies, potato chips, or my favorite bread crumbs Panko and all will come out crispy. I suggest to pan fry the chicken to get golden brown then finish in oven. I have made a video on how to do the chicken with Rice Krispies and I believe I add a pack of dry ranch mix. Good stuff!


----------



## heeru (Jul 6, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> heeru if your making chicken pieces and using chinese flavors fry in:
> 
> 1 egg
> 1/2 cup cornstarch
> ...



Thanks, this is something il try. Never tried club soda.
Although I must admit im hooked onto using the tempura mix that we get here, because the chicken always comes out extremely crisp and never softens even after keeping it for 30-45 minutes. Whenever iv used all purpose flour and corm flour the results have not been good at all, even after mixing this with ice cold water / eggs.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 6, 2010)

As Mimizkitchen said, use cornstarch and club soda in place of the flour you've been using. Corn starch or corn starch mixed with a little flour will give you the maximum amount of crunch.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Jul 7, 2010)

I use a little ap flour, plus panko or saltine cracker crumbs and a water oil & egg wash, and it comes out crispy. I double dip it, and use 400-425 degrees and bake it.


----------



## heeru (Jul 9, 2010)

Selkie said:


> As Mimizkitchen said, use cornstarch and club soda in place of the flour you've been using. Corn starch or corn starch mixed with a little flour will give you the maximum amount of crunch.


So if I understand this right, we need to mix the cornstarch and club soda into a thin batter (something like a pancake batter), dip the chicken pieces in this and put them in the fryer. Right?

Thanks again!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, that's right!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 9, 2010)

speaking of crispy. last night i made tilapita fillet. i dredged in just seasoned cornstarch. cooked in pan with a bit of butter. was nice and crispy without a heavy coating. yummy.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always found panko bread crumbs to be very crispy. Would love to try the cornstarch though. I've had chicken fried in a cornstarch coating at PF Changs, and it was VERY light and crispy. I suspect that the OP is looking for more crunch though. Panko very much!


----------

